# Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh



## MiCo (27. Juni 2009)

Möchte mir eine Fireblood zulegen. Bin mir nur nicht schlüssig mit welchem WG. Zur Auswahl stehen die m mit 10-30 und die mh mit 15-40g WG. Da ich leider nicht die Möglichkeit habe die Ruten probezufischen brauche ich mal Erfahrungsberichte von Firebloodbesitzern, die diese Rute(n) fischen.

Hauptsächlich fische ich Köder zwischen 18-25g. Mit diesen Ködern sollte die Rute sich gut aufladen und man nicht das Gefühl haben, dass ein 25g Snaps die Rute schon grenzwertig belastet, wenn man durchzieht. Andererseits sollte man einen 18g Spöket auch noch gescheit auf Weite bringen können und kontrolliert führen können. 

Ich kenne die alte Speedmaster und die alte Lesath und diese beiden Ruten waren mir in der m-Version für 25g schon zu sehr am Limit.


----------



## DRU (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Ich kenne nur die H und das ist ein Weitwurfwunder, auch mit 15 Gramm Blinkern. Ein Kumpel hatte sie im Mai beim Horni Angeln dabei und er hat uns alle mit diesem Knüppel überworfen. Natürlich ist sie viel zu hart (die H), aber sie wirft wie Gift und das mit einer ungehuren Leichtigkeit!

Der Fireblood Blank ist aber auch noch ne Runde brettiger als der Speedy. In HH sollte es doch ne Möglichkeit geben sich die Dinger mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen. An sich finde ich die Fireblood Ruten halt viel zu überteuert und würde in der Preiskategorie ab 250 Taler immer eine Handmade empfehlen. Aber letztlich muss das jeder mit sich selbst aus machen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## stefan08 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Hi also ich fische die fireblood 300mh 15-40g
und bin begeistert eine traumrute ein ferrari unter den ruten
fische snaps 25g und die fliegen ü 100m marke natürlich würde ich an deiner stelle eine abgstimmte rolle montieren
aspire 4000 fa oder die fireblood 4000 fa also ich bin mehr als begeistert mit der rute und würde sie nie wieder her geben sie ist mein ein und alles #6und so teuer sind die fireblood ruten auch nicht mehr :vik:


----------



## stefan08 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

schicke dir mal ne addy wo es die fireblood günstig gibt


----------



## duck_68 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*



stefan08 schrieb:


> schau mal hier |stolz:





wo|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## MiCo (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

@stefan08

hast du zum Vergleich auch mal die m gefischt? Wie macht sich die mh im Drill, gerade bei dem normalen Meefoformat von 40-50cm?


----------



## steven23883 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wo|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

guckst du hier 


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...Shimano-Fireblood-Spinning_c90-123-131_x1.htm #6


----------



## steven23883 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

ich glaube billiger geht das momantan echt nicht die haben shimano sonderverkauf bis zu 70% billiger #6


----------



## henningcl (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Hallo
Also bei der Speedmaster sollte man unbedingt die H nehmen.

Wie das dann bei der fireblöd aussiht weiss ich nicht.

Ich hab mir jetzt eine etwas härtere rute gekauft, deshalb steht meine H auch zum verkauf.

grüsse


----------



## henningcl (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

WAT???
Die Fireblöd wiegt 248g in der mh version!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...innrute-300m-15--40g_c90-123-131_p3501_x2.htm

Las bloss die finger davon, viel zu schwer!!

Ne gute und teure meforute sollte schon unter 200g liegen.

grüsse#h


----------



## stefan08 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*





*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh* 
Hallo
Also bei der Speedmaster sollte man unbedingt die H nehmen.

Wie das dann bei der fireblöd aussiht weiss ich nicht.

die speedmaster h ist doch 15-50g und die fireblood ist ne mh 15-40g aber schneller in der aktion einfach geil der stock
habe noch eine speedmaster mh 15-40 auch ne schöne rute aber kein vergleich zur fireblood das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht fische damit von 12-30g köder und die fliegen#hund im drill federt die rute den sprung oder die flucht der meefo sauber ab und auf weiter distanz kommt der biss bis ins handgelenk


----------



## stefan08 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*




*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh* 
WAT???
Die Fireblöd wiegt 248g in der mh version!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....1_p3501_x2.htm

Las bloss die finger davon, viel zu schwer!!

Ne gute und teure meforute sollte schon unter 200g liegen.

grüsse#h 
__________________

 was du nicht weißt ist das den ein kontergewicht hinten am griff hat um die rute sauber aus zu balanzieren und das klappt echt super kann den ganzen tag damit im wasser stehen und fischen ohne probleme :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*



henningcl schrieb:


> Ne gute und teure meforute sollte schon unter 200g liegen.



Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber das ist bei einer 3m-Rute, die auch noch 28g-Köder werfen soll, mit stabilem Rollenhalter und ohne UL-Splitgrip garnicht so einfach. Dazu kommt, dass wichtiger als das reale Gewicht, eher die Balnce der Rute ist. D.h. man braucht hinten schon recht viel Griff um die Länge auszugleichen. Weniger als 200g bei 10`bis 10`6 ft Ruten finde ich in der WG-Klasse schon sehr ehrgeizig. Kannst du mal Beispiele nennen? Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber das ist bei einer 3m-Rute, die auch noch 28g-Köder werfen soll, mit stabilem Rollenhalter und ohne UL-Splitgrip garnicht so einfach. Dazu kommt, dass wichtiger als das reale Gewicht, eher die Balnce der Rute ist. D.h. man braucht hinten schon recht viel Griff um die Länge auszugleichen. *Weniger als 200g bei 10`bis 10`6 ft Ruten finde ich in der WG-Klasse schon sehr ehrgeizig. Kannst du mal Beispiele nennen? Interessiert mich auch.*



Die 96 er Modelle der Gamakatsu Cheetah. Von der Rolle zur Rutenspitze ist die 96er Cheetah sogar länger als eine 10' Kinetic Lucius. 
-> http://www.gamakatsu.nl/html/english/rods.asp


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die 96 er Modelle der Gamakatsu Cheetah. Von der Rolle zur Rutenspitze ist die 96er Cheetah sogar länger als eine 10' Kinetic Lucius.
> -> http://www.gamakatsu.nl/html/english/rods.asp



das sind aber mal ganz krass-geile stoecke! hammer!


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Die Cheetah finde ich recht schick. Leider sind die nur als Spinning zu bekommen. Dazu hat Spro nun die Cheetah-R rausgehauen - unglaublich was die sich da leisten, da die Spro-Cheetah-R nichts mit der Gamakatsu-Cheetah-R zu tun hat. Vermutlich (hoffentlich) ist da wenigstens der echte Blank in der Spro drin.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Chrizzi, eine 9`6er unter 200g habe ich auch, aber was gibt es in 10ft sonst noch so in Deutschland zu kaufen?

Meine 9´6er ist auch von der Rolle bis zur Spitze genauso lang wie eine 10´er. Ist ja auch logisch, man braucht halt weniger Griff um die Rute auszubalancieren.


----------



## henningcl (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Hi

Mit den Kontergewichten, könntet ihr recht haben, da hab ich aber keine erfahrung.
Die Speedy H wiegt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat 190g ??
Meine Sportex Multispin wiegt 170g, OK, ist aber auch bis 45g und weicher, ABER schon 15-20j alt

Und aktuell die Sportex Black stream 3051 mit angegeben 205g, die ist schon ganz schön schnell und nicht gerade teuer.


Da muss doch ne Rute zu einem Sportlichen Kurs schon was bieten, oder?

grüsse
henning






sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber das ist bei einer 3m-Rute, die auch noch 28g-Köder werfen soll, mit stabilem Rollenhalter und ohne UL-Splitgrip garnicht so einfach. Dazu kommt, dass wichtiger als das reale Gewicht, eher die Balnce der Rute ist. D.h. man braucht hinten schon recht viel Griff um die Länge auszugleichen. Weniger als 200g bei 10`bis 10`6 ft Ruten finde ich in der WG-Klasse schon sehr ehrgeizig. Kannst du mal Beispiele nennen? Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Tatsächlich, die Speedy ist wirklich mit 188g angegeben. Allerdings sind Aspire, Lesath und FB allesamt deutlich schwerer. Interessant.


----------



## MiCo (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Danke erst Mal für die Antworten aber bitte das Thema nicht aus den Augen verlieren! Mich interessieren nur Erfahrungen bezüglich der Fireblood. Also, Fireblooduser meldet euch.


----------



## Mark_HH (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Moinsen...

ich fische die 15-30g Fireblood in 3 Meter an der Küste... die 270 xh an der Elbe... die Küstenrute wirft 20 Gramm Köder optimal (und zwar richtig optimal)... das Gewicht finde ich vernachlässigbar - wichtig ist die perfekte Balance! Mit den Einschubgewichten ist die Rute sehr gut justierbar! Für schwerere Köder würde ich eine Nummer härter wählen - aber ich stehe eher auf die leichte Fischerei! Für Bornholm im Winter würde ich allerdings nochmal mit meinem "Tackle Dealer" sprechen 

Grüße

Markus


----------



## fantazia (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*



henningcl schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also bei der Speedmaster sollte man unbedingt die H nehmen.
> 
> Wie das dann bei der fireblöd aussiht weiss ich nicht.
> ...


Die h ist defenetiv zu hart zum Mefo fischen.
Denk daran das man beim Mefo fischen meist mit Geflochtener angelt.
Dazu dann so eine Rute ist alles andere als optimal.
Nehme lieber die Rute mit einem Wg ->40Gramm.
Die mit ->30Gramm wär mir persönlich wieder zu weich da ich auch oft 25er Snaps der schwere Sbiros fische.


Achja fische im Moment übrigends auch die alte Speedmaster in h.
Darum weiss ich sehr gut wovon ich rede wenn ich sage die ist zu hart.
Es geht aber man verliert doch häufiger Mefos im Drill was mit einer weicheren Rute zwar auch passiert aber halt nicht so häufig.


Darum tu dir ein Gefallen und hole dir nicht so einen "Knüppel" zum Mefo fischen.


----------



## henningcl (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fireblood 300m vs fireblood Fireblood 300mh*

Nö, die Rute ist auf keinen fall zu hart.

Aber das wird wohl auf eine geschmackssache hinauslaufen.





fantazia schrieb:


> Die h ist defenetiv zu hart zum Mefo fischen.
> Denk daran das man beim Mefo fischen meist mit Geflochtener angelt.
> Dazu dann so eine Rute ist alles andere als optimal.
> Nehme lieber die Rute mit einem Wg ->40Gramm.
> ...


----------

